# HGH for small Biceps!



## godzillawars200 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a weak point, small biceps! Hugh triceps though! I would like to know if I injected my HGH injections directly into my bicep muscles if this would cause this area to get larger and catch up to my other body parts.
Your input on this appreciated!
godz


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Feb 20, 2006)

.


----------



## DecaDude (Feb 20, 2006)

yeah.. HGH isn't that what gives you 'growth gut' and large stomach..?
how much are you going to use??


----------



## rebhchad (Feb 20, 2006)

i got the same prob.  but i think everybody wants huge biceps.  u can do a site injection, but i cant remember what to use.  its not steroids.  i think there "site enhancement oils"  i think its mostly silicone......theres another one called nolotil.  ive thought about useing it myself?!?!?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 20, 2006)

rebhchad said:
			
		

> i got the same prob.  but i think everybody wants huge biceps.  u can do a site injection, but i cant remember what to use.  its not steroids.  i think there "site enhancement oils"  i think its mostly silicone......theres another one called nolotil.  ive thought about useing it myself?!?!?



synthol?  makes you look too out of proportion if you ask me.


----------



## mandarb11 (Feb 20, 2006)

I wouldn't want to touch that crap (synthol) people that use it look ridiculous, like blowing up ballons in their arms. Look at the thread about the "man with the expolding arms", it is not building muscle! Some people claim that spot injections work, I don't see the evidence for this. In smaller muscles you will get some irritation, just like in the bigger muscles, which may be perceived as "growth" but getting punched in the arm has the same effect. HGH has the ability to create new cells, unlike steroids that just allows the muscle cells to grow, but this is needed to be taken over a lengthy period of time and in sufficiant amounts to actually see an effect. Secondly this need to be taken with steroid to optimize the effects. I have read a ton of articles on this and they all point to disappointing results if not taken properly. Now the final clincher, it is massively expensive! To do a decent cycle of this, and depending on your source, you are looking at $1000 - $2000 per month and I have read you need to run this for a minimum of 6 months, otherwise results will be disappointing! Here is an article talking about it:
http://www.steroid.com/HUMAN GROWTH HORMONE.phtml


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Feb 22, 2006)

.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Feb 22, 2006)

mandarb11 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't want to touch that crap (synthol) people that use it look ridiculous, like blowing up ballons in their arms. Look at the thread about the "man with the expolding arms", it is not building muscle! Some people claim that spot injections work, I don't see the evidence for this. In smaller muscles you will get some irritation, just like in the bigger muscles, which may be perceived as "growth" but getting punched in the arm has the same effect. HGH has the ability to create new cells, unlike steroids that just allows the muscle cells to grow, but this is needed to be taken over a lengthy period of time and in sufficiant amounts to actually see an effect. Secondly this need to be taken with steroid to optimize the effects. I have read a ton of articles on this and they all point to disappointing results if not taken properly. Now the final clincher, it is massively expensive! To do a decent cycle of this, and depending on your source, you are looking at $1000 - $2000 per month and I have read you need to run this for a minimum of 6 months, otherwise results will be disappointing! Here is an article talking about it:
> http://www.steroid.com/HUMAN GROWTH HORMONE.phtml


$2000 A MONTH WHAT KINDA DOSES U PLAN ON TAKIN?


----------



## mandarb11 (Feb 22, 2006)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> $2000 A MONTH WHAT KINDA DOSES U PLAN ON TAKIN?



Well without naming a well known source on our site (you know who you are  ), and just going by their recommended dosages (2 to 6 iu daily) taking the 6 iu dosage as the example, even though I have heard of much higher dosages being used, a 100 iu kit runs around $425 to $600 US. At 6 iu daily a month would cost you from $850 - $1200! That is just one source and I have seen these kits sold for alot more than that! Needless to say you can see how easily it can kick up to the $2000 dollar mark depending on what you pay for it. Most people are disappointed with it if they do not run it in sufficant doses along with insulin, anabolic steroids, and t3. These work synergistically to allow for dramatic gains! Good stuff if you can afford it!


----------



## Andrew (Feb 22, 2006)

Anybody out there heard about when HGH prices will fall?  The first patents were in the late '80s so I would think generics would have been allowed by now.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh Yeah I Forgot How Much Shit Costs U Guys. Damn That Must Suck


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 24, 2006)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Oh Yeah I Forgot How Much Shit Costs U Guys. Damn That Must Suck


That's just cold, bro.


----------



## mandarb11 (Feb 24, 2006)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Oh Yeah I Forgot How Much Shit Costs U Guys. Damn That Must Suck



Haha what you can get us all our stuff for cheaper!   You will have a line-up of best friends around here!


----------



## BIGSARGE (Feb 24, 2006)

Nah Thats Ok My "sponsers" Might Not Approve


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 24, 2006)

mandarb11 said:
			
		

> Haha what you can get us all our stuff for cheaper!   You will have a line-up of best friends around here!


Hey, I'm his friend and he hasn't hooked me up yet.


----------



## mandarb11 (Feb 24, 2006)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm his friend and he hasn't hooked me up yet.



That is just not nice! :bawling:


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 25, 2006)

mandarb11 said:
			
		

> That is just not nice! :bawling:


It's OK. A man has to protect his sources these days.


----------

